
Show HN: iTerm2 Click Handler - Myrmornis
https://github.com/dandavison/iterm2-dwim
======
Myrmornis
The idea of this project is that you command-click in iTerm2 on any file path,
relative or absolute, and it opens the file in your editor. If there was a
line number, your editor goes to that line. So, compiler/linter output,
tracebacks, git output, etc.

